# Anyone in this forum..



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

owns a Dinosaur Bichir or more? 

:O


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

After googling, I have to say NO thank goodness! :lol:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Technically part of our forum.. this person has 3 lovely bichir.
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...s/150-gallon-bichir-tank-upgrade-75-a-106630/
You interested in one?


----------



## iElBeau (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh my god. I just googled... I think I found out what the ugly big fish in the Big Als shark tank near me was! D:


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Ugly? I think they're just beautiful! One of these days I want one. *nodnod*


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I think they're creepy... O_O


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

I used to have some. They really are a neat fish. You need a 40B or 55 minimum for 1 full grown adult... and thats pushing it. Better to do it in a 75. Anything that fits in their mouth or remotely looks like food will become it.


----------



## iElBeau (Feb 20, 2012)

Haha. I think I was just weirded out by the thing growing out its nose... it looked like an extended nostril or something  I can't say I particularly like them, but they do have a nice pattern. I hope you enjoy having one though! It must be tough taking care of such a huge fish! (Though one day I plan to have one of those sharks... y'know Big Als sells those for 2500$ each? And they don't stop growing. You have to trade it for a new one every few years... O_O can you imagine? lol)


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I know this sounds horrible, but whenever I look at one, I just wanna scrape all those extra dorsal fins off it...


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

finnfinnfriend said:


> I know this sounds horrible, but whenever I look at one, I just wanna scrape all those extra dorsal fins off it...


Lol, that's like every time I see a Surinam toad I just want to rip it's back into little shreds
-shudders-
SORRY toads!
Also sorry to anyone who youtubes "Surinam toad babies emerging." ;-)


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Those fish are soo creepy!!! i wouldnt want one ever haha well i guess i would rather have that than the vampire tetra!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh. Just thought I'd say that I'm picking up two bichir around September.  I'll post lot's of photos on here so all you people can be disgusted by them apparently!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

^
Lol!!!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Olympia said:


> Oh. Just thought I'd say that I'm picking up two bichir around September.  I'll post lot's of photos on here so all you people can be disgusted by them apparently!


Wow! How big is your tank?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It's a 90 gallon tank. I could have more than 2 bichir but I'm planning on other bottom dwellers so want to give everyone their space. It's still way in progress so that's why I said September.


----------

